# Christmas pudding



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the traditional pudding at Christmas dinners in the UK. I have an old family recipe, but this one from 'Delia Smith's Christmas' cookery book is great, and a bit 'lighter' than my family one. It's the one I use nowadays when making my own, rather than buying or using one given to me by a friend (who, every year, makes enough to feed an army. 

*Delia Smith's Christmas pudding recipe*
"This recipe makes one large pudding in a 2 pint (1.2 litre) basin. If you have any left over it will re-heat beautifully, wrapped in foil, in the oven next day. If you want two smaller puddings, use two 1 pint (570 ml) basins, but give them the same steaming time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_Serves 8-10_

4 oz (110g) shredded suet 
2 oz (50g) self-raising flour, sifted 
4 oz (110 g) white breadcrumbs 
1 level teaspoon ground mixed spice 
1/4 level teaspon freshly grated nutmeg
good pinch ground cinnamon 
8 oz (225g) soft dark brown sugar
4 oz (110g) sultanas
4 oz (110g) raisins
10oz (275g) currants
1oz (25g) mixed candied peel, finely chopped
1oz (25g) almonds skinned and chopped
1 medium cooking appled, peeled cored and finely chopped
grated zest of half of a large orange 
grated zest of half of one large lemon 
2 tablespoons rum or brandy (not cooking grade, GOOD stuff!) 
5 fl oz of dark beer - stout-type.
2 large eggs 
You will also need a 2 pint (1.2 litre) pudding basin, lightly greased.

*Begin the day before you want to steam the pudding.* Take your largest, roomiest mixing bowl and start by putting in the suet, sifted flour and breadcrumbs, spices and sugar. Mix these ingredients very thoroughly together, then gradually mix in all the dried fruit, mixed peel and nuts followed by the apple and the grated orange and lemon zests. Don't forget to tick everything off so as not to leave anything out. Now in a smaller basin measure out the rum( or brandy) and stout, then add the eggs and beat these thoroughly together. Next pour this over all the other ingredients, and begin to mix very thoroughly. It's now traditional to gather all the family round, especially the children, and invite everyone to have a really good stir and make a wish! The mixture should have a fairly sloppy consistency – that is, it should fall instantly from the spoon when this is tapped on the side of the bowl. If you think it needs a bit more liquid add a spot more stout. Cover the bowl and leave overnight.


Next day pack the mixture into the lightly greased basin, cover it with a double sheet of silicone paper (baking parchment) and a sheet of foil and tie it securely with string (you really need to borrow someone's finger for this!). It's also a good idea to tie a piece of string across the top to make a handle. Place the pudding in a steamer set over a saucepan of simmering water and steam the pudding for 8 hours. Do make sure you keep a regular eye on the water underneath and top it up with boiling water from the kettle from time to time. When the pudding is steamed let it get quite cold, then remove the steam papers and foil and replace them with some fresh ones, again making a string handle for easier manoeuvring. Now your Christmas pudding is all ready for Christmas Day. Keep it in a cool place away from the light. Under the bed in an unheated bedroom is an ideal place.

*(I 'feed' my puds by spiking them all over with a metal skewer and pouring over approx 1 tablespoon of brandy, and allow the pud to absorb it and replace the covering. I do this once a week until Christmas!)*


To cook, fill a saucepan quite full with boiling water, put it on the heat and, when it comes back to the boil, place a steamer on top of the pan and turn it down to a gentle simmer. Put the Christmas pudding in the steamer, cover and leave to steam away for 2¼ hours. You'll need to check the water from time to time and maybe top it up a bit. 
To serve, remove the pudding from the steamer and take off the wrapping. Slide a palette knife all round the pudding, then turn it out on to a warmed plate. Place a suitably sized sprig of holly on top. Now warm a ladleful of brandy over direct heat, and as soon as the brandy is hot ask someone to set light to it. Place the ladle, now gently flaming, on top of the pudding – but don't pour it over until you reach the table. When you do, pour it slowly over the pudding, sides and all, and watch it flame to the cheers of the assembled company! When both flames and cheers have died down, serve the pudding with rum sauce, or rum or brandy butter.

If you want to make individual Christmas puddings for gifts, this quantity makes eight 6 oz (175 g) small metal pudding basins. Steam them for 3 hours, then re-steam for 1 hour. They look pretty wrapped in silicone paper and muslin and tied with attractive bows and tags."

PS - the notes in RED above, are my own, not part of Delia's recipe!

This is very rich, so small portions are recommended.

It's delicious cold, or cut into slices and fried gently in butter with a little icing sugar to help caramelise the outside of the pud slices!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, that sounds awesome, Ishbel!!
Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

Amber asked me to post it - I think she's keen to try to make her own puds!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, I have to try this! I bought a pudding mold at an estate sale, and never have used it!

One ?, tho - do you think I can sub out shortening for the suet? Sigh, my 2 vegetarians in the house wouldn't be able to eat this!

One more ? - Do you know of any recipes for 'figgy pudding' - like in the 'We wish you a Merry Christmas' song?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Substitution for Suet*

*Advertisement*





​



Q. Is there a substitution for suet when cooking? 


A. Ran out of suet mid-recipe, did you? Boy, we get more questions like that! If you're making a traditional steamed pudding, especially a plum pudding, the answer is "no, there is no substitute for suet." Bet you didn't expect that answer, did you? 

Suet is the hard fat from around the kidneys of cows and sheep. Do not confuse it with fat from other parts of the animal that may be sold as suet but does not have the same properties. Most of the suet sold in supermarkets these days is suspect, of indeterminate quality and age, and quite likely intended for bird feeders. A butcher would be a more reliable source for suet. Because suet has a high melting point, it serves as a place-holder in puddings and crusts when the dough has begun to set, and long after other fats would have melted. As a result, the structure of the pudding is already defined by the time the suet melts, leaving thousands of tiny air holes that give the pudding a light and smooth texture. Additionally, suet, which does not have any meaty taste, imparts a rich flavor. The substitution of butter or shortening, especially in a steamed pudding, simply creates a dish that is heavy and greasy. Needless to say, very few people cook with suet these days, and most run screaming from any recipe that even mentions the stuff. *If you can't bear the thought of using suet, you can certainly substitute solid vegetable shortening — which also has a relatively high melting point — for suet in most recipes and few people will notice. *

​


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

That is that 'figgy pudding'!  People used to call it 'plum' pudding, but it was a regional thing to add any local fruits, like plums (but dried) ... a lot of the fruits and spices used were often expensive and quite rare in England/Scotland, so you used whatever exotic dried fruits you had in the cupboard.

As for substituting shortening for suet - I've never tried it, and I would think it might give a slightly different result...   although I've heard there is a vegetarian substitute.  I'll have a google and get back to you!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

Hahahaaaa - Sorry, Texasgirl, I was typing my reply whilst you posted about the substitution!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Hahahaaaa - Sorry, Texasgirl, I was typing my reply whilst you posted about the substitution!


 

 GREAT MINDS!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

heheheheee!

Atora (who make the most common suet sold in supermarkets here) advertise that they do a 'vegetarian' suet.

When you buy the suet, it looks like it has been passed through a mincer and it is chopped into little lengths about an inch long (if that, maybe only half inch) - the 'bits' are coated in what looks like a thin coating of cornflour (presumably to stop the bits sticking together).  They melt into the pudding, you would be unaware that you were eating a lard-type product!


----------



## amber (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you so much Ishbel!  I guess I should start the process of making this in the morning since it takes 8 hours to steam.  

A few questions:

Are the white bread crumbs fresh or dried?

What is ground mixed spice?  Maybe thats the same as allspice as we call it here?
mixed candied peel, hmmm not sure if I can find that here.  I assume it is fruit peels, but how can I make my own if I cannot find any?

Pudding basin, hmmm, guess I'll have to find one of those.

Rum sauce, guess I'll have to google that.

I hope I can do this.  My husband would love it since he is a brit.  They used to have it every Christmas, so I'd love to give it a try. 

Thanks again for taking the time to post this recipe Ishbel


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

I make my breadcrumbs by grating up 2/3 day old bread.. Too fresh and its difficult to grate.

We buy mixed spice, ready mixed - it's used in cakes, biscuits and sweet puddings.  I found a 'recipe' for it online, and assume this would be close to the factory produced mix.

1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
2 teaspoons nutmeg
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon ginger (optional)


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 27, 2005)

Brandy butter or brandy sauce is my preferred alcoholic sauces for Christmas pud.  I'll add those to this thread in the morning.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's a brandy butter recipe (or you could use rum, if preferred)It's old name is 'Hard Sauce'

4oz unsalted butter, softened
4oz icing sugar
2 tbsp boiling water
3 tbsp brandy

Cream together the butter and the icing sugar.
Beat in the boiling water and brandy until smooth.
Chill until needed and serve with mince pies or Christmas pudding.



Here's a recipe for rum or brandy sauce - just add whichever alcohol you prefer

75g butter 
60g plain flour 
575ml full fat milk 
50g caster sugar 
3-4 tbsp dark rum 
1 tbsp double cream 

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the flour and cook gently for one minute. Remove from the heat and cool slightly. 
Add the milk a little at a time, stirring continuously to incorporate into the roux. Return to the heat and bring slowly to the boil, stirring all the time. Simmer gently for two minutes. 
Remove from the heat and add the sugar and brandy or rum, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Stir in the cream. 

This is served warm - sometimes I make it earlier in the day, before I have all the burners in use for the main meal, and then put it in a wide necked thermos just to keep hot until required.

An even simpler thing would be to beat a little icing sugar into double cream (is that'heavy' cream in the USA?) to thicken it even more and then add 2 tbspoons brandy or rum.  Don't make it too long in advance of serving though, as the alcohol will 'stain' the cream.  I've also done this with Cornish clotted cream.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 28, 2005)

Tx, for your answers!


----------



## amber (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks again Ishbel!  This should be fun to make.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 28, 2005)

Any left over Christmas pud can be broken up into little pieces and then beaten into slightly softened vanilla icecream.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 28, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Any left over Christmas pud can be broken up into little pieces and then beaten into slightly softened vanilla icecream.


 
That sounds like a delicious idea!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 28, 2005)

That is the same "hard sauce" that my Grandmother used to make. She would steam her puds in an empty, clean coffee can. The wonderful smells just filled the house then!!! I made some a couple of years ago and used a large bunt pan and that worked great.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 28, 2005)

When my family were children, it was traditional to allow each to 'stir' the pudding mix.  They only did it to see if they could spot where the silver charms were landing in the mixture (traditionally we put sixpenny pieces and a few large silver charms in each pud). It is considered lucky to find the charm on your plate - but best to find it before it cracks a tooth.

The smell of Christmas puds steaming is glorious


----------



## amber (Oct 31, 2005)

I've heard of this tradition Ishbel, the sixpenny pieces and the silver charms   Not sure If I will do that, but anyway I have another question.  About the pudding basin, I found the shape as displayed in your picture/recipe, but is it ok to use stainless steal?  I thought it would be ok since it's going to be steamed.  My husband thought it might be more of a ceramic/clay pot, which I cannot find, at least not in my budget.  Anyone else chime in too, is stainless steal ok for this recipe?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 1, 2005)

Amber
Your husband is right about the pottery pots!  I've always used ceramic pots (I've got 6 small and 3 large) - but I have a friend who uses plastic pudding moulds and swears by them, they come with their own little lid and therefore remain well-encased without having to ensure the foil 'lid' is still watertight!

I can't see why stainless wouldn't work, although I've never used them.

I admire you for trying to get it so authentic!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2006)

I am late this year in making my Christmas cakes and Christmas puddings - doing them this weekend.  So I'm bumping this thread in case anyone is interested in how to make a traditional British Christmas pud!


----------



## lulu (Nov 17, 2006)

I haven't tried Delia's Ishbel, I'll have a look at it for next year, it looks lighter than my family recipe.  I am too late for this this year to try this one.
An icecream idea....instead of vanilla try chestnut icecream.  I did thet last year and it was unbelievebly delicious.  I made a huge bowl of the stuff and crumbled a whole pudding into it and even the hard boiled puding is pudding officianados agreed it was something delicious with the rich chestnut icecream.  I made the icecream with a thick vanilla custard, rum and sweetened chestnut puree.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2006)

I use her recipe instead of my own family one, Lulu.  I've been using it for about 5 years or so because it IS lighter than my traditional one.  I've been ill and unable to cope with the annual trek to get all the ingredients for puddings and cakes - husband got them for me last weekend, faithfully following my list and cursing every step of the way...  So, loins will be girded on Saturday and I'll set to making them about 3 weeks later than normal.

Your chestnut icecream sounds GREAT.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Ishbel and Everyone, 
  I would like to try this lovely recipe...but I would like to give them as gifts in a smaller size.  I have 8 oz. basins, will it work in that small size?  Would the steaming time be the same?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 20, 2006)

I've never made them smaller than a 1 lb size and I steam the smaller 1 lb puddings for the same time as the large pud. I'll go back to a couple of my cookery books and see if they have any advice re small sized puds/steaming times.

Edited to add:  I re-read the original post on this thread and here's Delia Smith's advice re small puds#

"If you want to make individual Christmas puddings for gifts, this quantity makes eight 6 oz (175 g) small metal pudding basins. Steam them for 3 hours, then re-steam for 1 hour. They look pretty wrapped in silicone paper and muslin and tied with attractive bows and tags."


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Ishbel,
 Ohhh goody. Thanks so much for the quick answer. I'll be sure to let you know how tasty everything turns out!


----------

